# cautionary tale / tales



## Vicsande

¿Saben cómo traducir la clasificación cautionary tale?

La oración completa dice: It is a science fiction book. It is a cautionary tale. 

¿Alguna idea de cómo traducir cautionary?


----------



## Soy Yo

Tengo un diccionario bastante antiguo que da lo siguiente para "cautionary":

adjetivo:

1. amonestador, admonitorio, avisador; que amonesta;
2. caucionado, dado en fianza o en rehenes; aviso

No sé si alguno de estos términos te ayuda.  En tu frase, se entiende que el cuento nos da un indicio de lo que va a pasar si no implementamos algún cambio (seguir otro camino, adoptar otras prácticas, otras costumbres, etc.).


----------



## Vicsande

¡Gracias! Yo puse un cuento de advertencia, pero me suena muy mal. 
Lo que no sé es si esta es una clasificación especial de los cuentos de ciencia ficción, por eso me parece que cuento de moraleja no iría muy bien en este caso.


----------



## Soy Yo

"Cautionary tale" no tiene que ser de ciencia ficción..., pero sirve como tú dices para "advertir" o "avisar" de algún 'peligro' futuro. 
Indica que estamos siguiendo un mal camino..., por ejemplo, un cuento que nos muestra los futuros resultados del efecto invernadero puede ser un "cautionary tale".


----------



## Soy Yo

Vicsande, mira esto:

*PLENARIO 2:
*El Desarrollo, Uso y Valor de los Indicadores​_*BAJAR LOS INFORMES BORRADORES:*
Hacia el Uso de Indicadores Binacionales en la Frontera: Un cuento de advertencia_, por Colin Griswold y Glen Sparrow_
La Región Fronteriza México-E.U. y el Programa Frontera 2012, _por CIPAS
_LOS INDICADORES, _por CIPAS

*PLENARY 2:
*Development, Use, and Value of Indicators [presentation by Colin Griswold]
[presentation by Richard Wright]​_*DOWNLOAD DRAFT PAPERS:*
Toward the Use of Binational Border Indicators: A cautionary tale_, by Colin Griswold and Glen Sparrow_
U.S.-Mexican Border Region and Border 2012 Program, _by SCERP
_*THE INDICATORS*, _by SCERP


----------



## Vicsande

¡Gracias! Vicky


----------



## mslebow

Does anyone have suggestions for how to say "cautionary tale" in Spanish?  Thanks!


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

Podría ser "historias de suspenso"


----------



## Crysolidan

*Fábula* is the spanish term for *Cautionary Tale*


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Crysolidan,

Fabula es otro genero de cuento.
Aquí describen [url=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cautionary_tale]"Cautionary tale"http://"Cautionary tale" [/URL], por eso pense en ".. de suspenso"

Saludos!


----------



## Sabelotodo

My big dictionary says:
*cautionary* adj. [tale] de escarmiento, aleccionador; *to sound a cautionary* note recomendar precaución.

So I looked up escarmiento:
*escarmiento*  (=castigo) punishment; (=aviso) lesson, warning; *que esto te sirva de escarmiento* let this be a warning to you.

_Un cuento/una historia de escarmiento_ may be an accurate translation, but I asked one of my teenage students who is from Mexico and she said she had never heard the term _escarmiento_.  It could be an obscure literary term.  (On the other hand, my students whose native language is English probably don't know what a cautionary tale is either. )  My Mexican student suggested _*un cuento preventivo*_.

I'm sure _historias de suspenso_ would be a suspense story or thriller--not quite the right meaning.  _Una fábula_ is a fable, and that's not exactly the same thing as a cautionary tale, although there is some overlap in those classifications.

I suppose I've confused the issue completely.


----------



## oxazol

Una historia que sirva de escarmiento es precisamente una *FÁBULA* :una historia con moraleja.


----------



## edwingill

Cuento  con moraleja.


----------



## subversivo

Cautinaty tale = *Fábula.

*Un saludo a todos.


----------



## jbelliz

El diccionario de la RAE define fábula como

*fábula**.*(Del lat. _fabŭla_).*1.* f. _Breve relato ficticio,_ en prosa o verso, con intención didáctica frecuentemente manifestada en una moraleja final, y en el que pueden intervenir personas, animales y otros seres animados o inanimados.
Normalmente asociamos más el concepto de fábula al de cuento con animales, o cuento fantasioso, pero también puede referirse al cuento con moraleja.

Un saludo


----------



## Sheriff

¿Las Fábulas de Esopo son consideradas como _cautionary tales_?

Si la respuesta es sí, no hay más vueltas que darle. Si la respuesta es no, podría traducirse como "historia de advertencia" aunque aquí lo importante no es "historia" sino la sensación de "advertencia".

Ejemplo: 

This book provides a cautionary tale about DUI.
Este libro advierte sobre los peligros de conducir bebido.

Ya pueden ver que es una traducción libre, no literal. Pero es que decir que el libro nos presenta una "fábula" o una "historia con moraleja" no sería la forma como un hispanohablante lo describiría. 

Saludos,


----------



## EVA75

¿A qué se refiere "cautionary tale"?

The tiles tell the cautionary tale of the Deadly Vices, portraying the stories in fanciful and often gory detail.
Los azulejos, dice el cauteloso cuento de los Vicios Mortales, retratan historias imaginarias y a menudo detalles sangrientos.


----------



## Dlyons

El cuento admonitorio.


----------



## Capullo

Y qué tal "relato aleccionador" o "historia aleccionadora"...


----------



## Bartocus123

Relato/cuento/historia moralizante


----------



## Ricolo

Sabelotodo said:


> My big dictionary says:
> *cautionary* adj. [tale] de escarmiento, aleccionador; *to sound a cautionary* note recomendar precaución.
> 
> So I looked up escarmiento:
> *escarmiento* (=castigo) punishment; (=aviso) lesson, warning; *que esto te sirva de escarmiento* let this be a warning to you.
> 
> _Un cuento/una historia de escarmiento_ may be an accurate translation, but I asked one of my teenage students who is from Mexico and she said she had never heard the term _escarmiento_. It could be an obscure literary term. (On the other hand, my students whose native language is English probably don't know what a cautionary tale is either. ) My Mexican student suggested _*un cuento preventivo*_.
> 
> I'm sure _historias de suspenso_ would be a suspense story or thriller--not quite the right meaning. _Una fábula_ is a fable, and that's not exactly the same thing as a cautionary tale, although there is some overlap in those classifications.
> 
> I suppose I've confused the issue completely.


 
'que le sirva de escarmiento' es de uso comun en Chile.

"un cuento preventivo" no lo he escuchado nunca. 'una historia aleccionadora' si.


----------



## Bartocus123

Creo que cuento o relato preventivo es lo más correcto. Porque el _cautionary tale_ busca advertir de algo, por eso es _*pre*ventivo_: pretende disuadir a los niños de no cometer ciertos errores o de no hacer tal o cual cosa, pero lo hace *antes*!. El cuento aleccionador es lo contrario: para haber lección tiene que haber error *previo*; uno se equivoca, aprende de ello y saca una lección. Y, por último, el relato de escarmiento también es *depués*, tiene que ver con el relato aleccionador... 

Tal vez alguien crea algo distinto, veamos qué pasa.


Bartoquín


----------



## Bartocus123

Por cierto, perdón por haber dicho *relato moralizante* anteriormente, esa opción también es incorrecta (no había leído bien la entrada).

Además de *relato preventivo*, creo que *relato a**dmonitorio* también es correcto, quizá éste sea incluso más adecuado.


----------



## Xaviduran

Perdón por subir una entrada tan antigua, pero creo que esto puede aportar algo sobre el tema:

_"A cautionary tale is a tale told in folklore, to warn its hearer of a danger. There are three essential parts to a cautionary tale, though they can be introduced in a large variety of ways. First, a taboo or prohibition is stated: some act, location, or thing is said to be dangerous. Then, the narrative itself is told: someone disregarded the warning and performed the forbidden act. Finally, the violator comes to an unpleasant fate, which is frequently related in expansive and grisly detail"
_
Extraído de: http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/Cautionary+tale


----------



## isavel

historia o cuento cautelar


----------



## celestenovelli

Hola, he escuchado decir con frecuencia "cuento con moraleja", al menos por esta región (Buenos Aires). Las fábulas contienen una moraleja pero, tal como afirmó jbelliz, las asociamos más bien con historias protagonizadas por animales. 
Puede existir un cuento con moraleja en el que no participe ningún animal. 

Un saludo.


----------



## macame

Hola:
Podría ser fábula admonitoria/cuento admonitorio.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

_Cuento aleccionador _es otra alternativa (en mi caso, es el uso que más he escuchado).


----------



## Traducir cansa

Un poco tarde pero me gustaría aportar "fábulas ejemplares", que es como se llama la recopilación de fábulas de Esopo. Creo que es una buena solución para "cautionary tales".


----------



## Laura Callas

Hablando desde la experiencia y no desde las definiciones de diccionario, un "cautionary tale" en inglés es siempre una anécdota real y no una ficción. Es algo que le cuentan a uno que ha sucedido para que sirva de ejemplo o escarmiento, para aprender una moraleja -- pero _no es fábula, _porque la fábula es un género literario dentro del campo de la ficción, y suele además contar con elementos fantásticos.

Yo le pondría, por ejemplo, "suceso aleccionador", o le daría la vuelta a la oración para decir algo como, "Estos sucesos tienen moraleja".


----------



## PippaM

Una fábula es un cautionary tale, pero no todos los cautionary tale son fábulas. Como bien dijeron un cautionary tale es una historia con moraleja o que advierte de un peligro, puede ser de cualquier género, ficción o no ficción.

_*Admonitorio* _no es correcto porque viene de amonestar (reprender severamente) y estas historias pretenden enseñar las consecuencias de un acto determinado antes de que se lleven a cabo.

No usaría _*moralizante *_porque es un poco peyorativo.

Podría ser historia _*preventiva*_, pero es más exacto "historia *aleccionadora".*


----------

